# frozen smelt



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I finally found some frozen smelts but that damn thing won't sink and my rhoms weren't feeling it.

what can I do to make them sink? do I have to gut them?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

i would think so, cause there is air inside, smelt at my stores already sold gutted
elong loves it but it stinks so bad


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Well ocassionally mines for some odd reason won't sink either. And they're already gutted. Try thawing them out first.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I always thaw Smelt out first. Then I take a knife and poke a hole in the stomach area to pop the air sack(not sure what it's actually called). Once you do this, the smelt will sink immediately. Try popping the air sack first.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah, pop the air sac even though a lot of smelt i've gotten before it was already popped (that's weird haha) and definitely thaw it out first!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I always cut it into like 4 or 5 pieces, then feed it to my P's. No problems then. Now pollock always floats for me, and I hate feeding it to my P's.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I believe its the swim bladder...Once you pop it or remove it'll sink...My frozen smelt are gutted so they ALWAYS sink....The only downside is smelt does smell like a broad that has a nasty squish mitten.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea i figured that's what I needed to do so I did it yesterday, so far only my blue ate part of it, the head and tail) the other just left it alone. it doesn't smell too bad but does leave some kind of oil film on the water surface in one of my tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I do not use smelt...stinks way to bad...but when I did use it I never had the problem as it was gutted.
I'm sure if you slice it up the middle and clean it out you wont have the problem.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Most should come pre gutted....They do smell, but I always clean up after feeding smelt 5 mins or so after.


----------

